# Wintermütze



## Deleted 99809 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte mal nach Empfehlungen für Wintermützen fragen.
Hatte mir vor kurzem eine neue gekauft, habe bei dieser aber das nervige problem das sie beim fahren immer im Nacken hochrutscht und so meine Ohren freilegt, ich suche daher eine mütze bei der sowas nicht passiert.
Würde mich über vorschläge freuen. 

MfG
Knägge~


----------



## Dinsdale (8. Dezember 2009)

Das hier vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dinsdale (8. Dezember 2009)

Im Ernst


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2009)

ich habe eine Helmmütze von Gore und da rutscht nix.


----------



## rigger (8. Dezember 2009)

ich hab eine von Chiba und da verrutscht auch nix beim biken.


----------



## Ralf1972 (9. Dezember 2009)

aldi hatt hin und wieder Laufmützen, die du optimal unter dem Helm tragen kannst.

Kostenpunkt unter 5 Euro. Sind allerdings erst unter 5 Grad empfehlenswert.


----------



## branderstier (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe eine von Craft und da rutscht schonmal gar nix!!!!


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2009)

wer hat denn überhaupt sonst eine rutschende mütze?


----------



## Deleted 99809 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor darüber zu reden ob und bei wem eine mütze rutscht sondern einfach nur empfehlungen für mützen die mein problem lösen.
Übrigens trage ich kein helm also brauch ich auch keine helmuntermütze ;-) aber danke trotzdem.

MfG
Knägge~


----------



## polo (9. Dezember 2009)

dein problem ist eine rutschende mütze.
m.e. rutschen nicht viele mützen, v.a. wenn man sie in der richtigen größe kauft.
daher kannst du m.e. fast jede mütze kaufen, abgesehen von der, die du gerade hast.


----------



## joku68 (9. Dezember 2009)

Mit Helm drüber rutscht auch nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supiboy (9. Dezember 2009)

kauf dir eine von Warmpeace, die sind super, hab ich seit 3 Jahren und meine rutscht nicht. Sind aber sehr warm, jedenfalls bei den jetzigen Temperaturen, aber atmungsaktiv...


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hab eine helmmütze von lowe alpin. sie deckt eine ohren komplet ab das die an den ohren so ausbuchtungen nach unten hant. das verrutscht nix.






trage ich aber echt nur wenns richtig kalt ist, so unter -10°.


----------



## Deleted 99809 (10. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die antworten, werde ich mir mal näher anschauen, gibt ja 14tägiges rückgaberecht ;-)


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi... ich hab die Helmmütze von Mammut.

leicht, warm und rutscht nicht...


----------



## frogmatic (10. Dezember 2009)

knäggebrot schrieb:


> Ich hatte eigentlich nicht vor darüber zu reden ob und bei wem eine mütze rutscht sondern einfach nur empfehlungen für mützen die mein problem lösen.
> *Übrigens trage ich kein helm* also brauch ich auch keine helmuntermütze ;-) aber danke trotzdem.
> 
> MfG
> Knägge~



Vielleicht rutschen deine Mützen ja nicht, wenn du sie mit einem Helm festhältst! 



kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab eine helmmütze von lowe alpin. sie deckt eine ohren komplet ab das die an den ohren so ausbuchtungen nach unten hant. das verrutscht nix.
> 
> trage ich aber echt nur wenns richtig kalt ist, so unter -10°.



Die sieht aber auch richtig warm aus!


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
Wintermütze, da werde ich voll hellhörig!
Habe mir mal eine von Sugoi zugelegt, wie eine Badekappe geschnitten - liefert seit vielen Jahren gute Dienste unter dem Helm. Windstopper an der Stirn ist angenehm an wirklich kalten Tagen, aber kein muss - ich denke da kann man nicht so viel falsch machen.

Aber jetzt noch in eigener Sache, die Trailgämsen haben auch eine tolle Mütze im Programm, passt zwar nicht unter nen Helm, aber sieht dafür deutlich stylischer aus. 

Dann noch viel Spaß bei der Mützenjagd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich hab eine helmmütze von lowe alpin. sie deckt eine ohren komplet ab das die an den ohren so ausbuchtungen nach unten hant. das verrutscht nix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder nen Link wo es diese Mütze zu kaufen gibt?

Ich habe bisher leider nix gefunden


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=mp_47553

Das ist die von Mammut... auch gut.... benutze ich beim biken und beim boarden....


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
die Mammut habe ich auch.
An sich ne top Unterhelmmütze, was mich aber an dieser Mütze stört - man hört nicht mehr so richtig und hat so ein "dumpfes" Gefühl in den Ohren, da das Windstoppermaterial bis über die Ohren geht.

Daher meine Frage nach der LOWE Alpine.


----------



## frogmatic (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle oder nen Link wo es *diese Mütze** zu kaufen gibt?
> 
> Ich habe bisher leider nix gefunden



Und ich bin gestern bei meinem local outdoor dealer hineinspaziert, habe sie* dort gefunden und gleich mit heimgenommen 

Damit steht auch fest, dass ich diesen Winter nie Temperaturen nahe -10° erleben werde - sagt Mr. Murphy.



* Lowe Alpine Atto


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

Tust Du mir auch den Namen von deinem lokal Outdoorrealer verraten?


Besser noch, schick mich gleich eine Tel.-Nr. dann ruf ich dort mal an


----------



## frogmatic (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Tust Du mir auch den Namen von deinem lokal Outdoorrealer verraten?
> 
> 
> Besser noch, schick mich gleich eine Tel.-Nr. dann ruf ich dort mal an



Ich bin mal nicht so  :
www.tapir-giessen.de


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

Danke!!


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Mammut habe ich auch.
> An sich ne top Unterhelmmütze, was mich aber an dieser Mütze stört - man hört nicht mehr so richtig und hat so ein "dumpfes" Gefühl in den Ohren, da das Windstoppermaterial bis über die Ohren geht.
> 
> Daher meine Frage nach der LOWE Alpine.



Das stimmt... der einzige Nachteil.... 

Aber wie heißt es. "Lieber verstickt, als erfrohren"


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

...das stimmt natürlich auch wieder 

Aber ich fühle mich beim Biken einfach nicht so sehr wohl mit dieser Mütze auf dem Kopf.
Man nimmt z.B sich von hinten nähernde Autos und andere Geräusche erst recht spät wahr.

Jetzt wird der eine oder andere bestimmt wieder denken - hää, Autos auf dem Trail oder im Wald 

Ne, ne - ich fahre auch noch Rennrad


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

Dann muss für das RR die andere Mütze ger 

Ich bin jetzt eh mehr beim boarden und beim Schneeschuhlaufen. Biken reduzier ich in der Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Mammut Mütze habe ich auch - die behindert aber auch schon das quatschen untereinander.

Glücklicher bin ich bei moderater Kälte mittlerweile mit der Vaude Helmmütze, die ist aus leichtem Fleece, und es gibt sie ohne, mit Windstopper nur über der Stirn (auch bisweilen nett - z.B. auf dem RR bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten [auch wenn ichs noch nicht probiert habe, RR ist noch in Arbeit]) oder komplett Windstopper.


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

tomCanyon_1 schrieb:


> Dann muss für das RR die andere Mütze ger
> 
> Ich bin jetzt eh mehr beim boarden und beim Schneeschuhlaufen. Biken reduzier ich in der Zeit




Hi,
klingt ja auch ganz nett.
Nur da wo ich wohne ist meist nicht viel mit Schnee 
Da müsste ich entweder in die Rhön oder ins Fichtelgebirge, jeweils ne gute Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hi,
> klingt ja auch ganz nett.
> Nur da wo ich wohne ist meist nicht viel mit Schnee
> Da müsste ich entweder in die Rhön oder ins Fichtelgebirge, jeweils ne gute Stunde mit dem Auto.



Hi Zanderschnapper,

ich komme ja aus Augsburg und bin in 1 Std im tiefsten Allgäu und in 2 Std mitten in Tirol. Da kann man gerne mal umsatteln im Winter.

Im Januar mach ich den weiterführenden Hochtourenkurs mit Schneeschuhen (Tourenplanung, Lawinenausbildung usw...)

Langlaufen ist auch mal ne tolle Alternative zum biken.

Du mußt einfach mal nen schönen Winterurlaub in Bayern oder Österreich machen 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## zanderschnapper (11. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tom,

ja - wenn es diesen Winter mal mit Urlaub machen klappt komme ich gerne auf dich zurück 
Schneeschuhlaufen wollte ich immer schon mal ausprobieren.


Beste Grüße
Holger


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (11. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> ja - wenn es diesen Winter mal mit Urlaub machen klappt komme ich gerne auf dich zurück
> Schneeschuhlaufen wollte ich immer schon mal ausprobieren.
> ...



Hi Holger,

kann Dir dann gern paar Tips geben...

möchte dann noch mal unter der Woche im Karwendel mich rumtreiben
Die Falkenhütte ist dann leer und ich hab den Winterraum für mich... 
Mal richtig fliehen vor dem Alltag...

Ich bau im Frühjar eh meine Hompage um und mach noch Bilder mit Bergsteigen und Schneeschuhtouren rein.

Gruß
Tom


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Dezember 2009)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Und ich bin gestern bei meinem local outdoor dealer hineinspaziert, habe sie* dort gefunden und gleich mit heimgenommen
> 
> Damit steht auch fest, dass ich diesen Winter nie Temperaturen nahe -10° erleben werde - sagt Mr. Murphy.
> 
> ...





....wieviel hast Du denn dafür abgedrückt?

Kannst mir auch gerne eine PN schicken


----------



## zanderschnapper (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
wenns noch jemanden interessiert - die *LOWE ALPINE *Mütze kostet in dem Outdoorladen in Gießen 25,95 EUR zzgl. 4,00 EUR versicherter Versand.

Ich habe mir heute gleich mal eine geordet 
Ist ja schließlich auch etwas kälter geworden


----------



## polo (14. Dezember 2009)

die lowe ist ja simples fleece. ich würde eher eine mütze mit etwas windschutz nehmen.


----------



## Wavefrontrocker (14. Dezember 2009)

polo schrieb:


> die lowe ist ja simples fleece. ich würde eher eine mütze mit etwas windschutz nehmen.



Die "Malocher" haben da eine feine mit Windstopper im Programm, halt vorne an der Stirn, aber genau da ist es ja auch wichtig...

Schönen Abend
Gruß von den Trailgämsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hesse77 (19. Dezember 2009)

Fährt jemand die Craft Wintermütze mit Windstopper unter dem Helm und kann berichten?


----------



## Schnuppel (19. Dezember 2009)

meinst Du die? ich bin gerade dabei mir eine zu kaufen. bin nur nur ziemlich unsicher ob die überhaupt für unter den helm ist!?


----------



## zanderschnapper (19. Dezember 2009)

...ich glaube er meint die hier http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/l...opper/craft-197665-pro-zero-ws-skull-hat.html


----------



## kettenknecht (19. Dezember 2009)

Kann die Mavic Winter Underhelmet Cap empfehlen, hat innen einen seitlichen Streifen aus relativ dickem Material.
Für ganz kalte Tage ziehe ich noch zusätzlich ein Buff/HAD-Tuch drüber evtl. bis in den Nacken. Dazu ein zweites Tuch um den Hals welches ein bißchen Richtung Helm gezogen wird und Kopf und Hals bleiben mollig warm...


----------



## Hesse77 (21. Dezember 2009)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> ...ich glaube er meint die hier http://www.craft-sports.de/herren/l...opper/craft-197665-pro-zero-ws-skull-hat.html


 
Genau die ist gemeint.


----------

